# My calico baby!



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

That's a sweet, sleek kitty! She looks very comfortable and confident. You can't beat a good cat. (Actually, you can, but you better not let me catch you doing it.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

aww she's so cute! Three colored cats are considered lucky in China...so I hear...I don't remember what book I learned that from


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww, so cute....I use to have one that looked very similar.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

How sweet.  She's a beautiful baby.

When my husband and I were dating, he adopted a stray calico.  She was a holy terror and ran the roost.  We took her to the vet the first day to have her flee dipped and found out she was knocked up.  She wasn't more than a kitten herself.  She went into labor in the middle of the night and was scared to death.  Hopped up on DH's bed for comfort.  He woke up instantly with Fluffy standing on his chest.  He was soaking wet, her water had broke and she was clawing long marks down his chest.  He said she was really mad, like this was entirely his fault.  She ended up having the kittens in his bed.  He slept on the sofa that night.  

I went through a phase where all I drank was Pierre with lime.  I caught Fluffy sampling from my glass one day.  She quickly acquired a Pierre addiction.  She knew what the bottle looked like.  If I pulled it out of the fridge, she would go crazy.  I couldn't keep her out of my glass, so I put a little in her water bowl to appease her.  She looked at me like I was crazy and refused to drink.  She meowed at me until I finally put an ice cube in it.  After that, Fluffy only drank her Pierre on the rocks. 

I could do a stand up routine with my Fluffy stories.  

Sorry didn't mean to make you thread all about me but your Calico's picture brought back some great memories.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. that's a first


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty cat, I used to have the sweetest calico. I called her Callie Cat and she was so loveable, still miss her.


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

What beautiful markings she has!


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

She is so spoiled! She talks more than any cat I have ever seen. If someone sneezes, she will yowl, and run in to check on them. If you leave the house, she's fussing and cussing at you when you finally come home. 

She knows how to open doors and will fight to the death if you try to trim her claws or give her a pill. (I have scars to prove it!)

Every morning at exactly 4:30, she jumps up on the bed to get my husband up to feed her, and when anyone takes a shower, she does her best to get to their wet head so she can lick it.  

Even when we'd like to strangle her, we love her dearly!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I love all these cat stories! More, there must be more!

And how come no one commented on my picture of April hunting a coral snake? You know, coral snake, like in "red and yellow kill a fellow."

///////Al


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> I love all these cat stories! More, there must be more!
> 
> And how come no one commented on my picture of April hunting a coral snake? You know, coral snake, like in "red and yellow kill a fellow."
> 
> ///////Al


Wow ~ where did you post that one?!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

ljloula said:


> Wow ~ where did you post that one?!


Sorry! There are too many cool corners here on the Boards!

It's at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.msg52029.html#msg52029.


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Great pictures there, Brassman! I could look at pictures of cats all day.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> I love all these cat stories! More, there must be more!
> 
> And how come no one commented on my picture of April hunting a coral snake? You know, coral snake, like in "red and yellow kill a fellow."
> 
> ///////Al


I missed April and the snake. I'll have to go check it out.

Here's one more Fluffy story....

Just as a side note...DH pre-eye surgery was almost blind without his contacts. 20/400 in one eye and 20/600 in the other.

Fluffy was always fastidious when it came to her litter box. She expected it to be cleaned after every single use or she would refuse to use it. Once when she just couldn't hold it any longer, I caught her attempting to balance on the rim of the box. She was hovering over the top and fell in. Boy, was she disgusted. She started plotting on how to get revenge on my husband...

Fluffy would followed DH into the bathroom every morning and watch him get ready for work. All the while waiting impatiently for him to clean her litter box. One day she was aggravated, DH failed to clean her box before he showered. She knew exactly where his foot went when he took his first step out of the shower. She left him a nice big present on the shower mat. Being blind as a bat he stepped right in it!

Fluffy surprised him on three occasions before he was trained to her satisfaction.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Very cute kitty!  Thanks for sharing her picture!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

What a face, I can tell that she is in charge


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful cat. Incredible eyes. I am a really big cat fan.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

theresa57 said:


> She talks more than any cat I have ever seen.


I had two calico kitties when I was growing up and they were always very vocal. I think that's part of the personality of calicoes -- that and fussiness.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Arkhan said:


> Wow, what a beautiful cat. Incredible eyes. I am a really big cat fan.


I misread that at first. I thought you said "Wow, what a beautiful cat. Incredible eyes. I am a really big cat."

I thought, "damn cat types better than me". I am OK now.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> I misread that at first. I thought you said "Wow, what a beautiful cat. Incredible eyes. I am a really big cat."
> 
> I thought, "damn cat types better than me". I am OK now.


I wish I was a cat sometimes. Wake up. Eat. Demand attention. Play. Lay down in sunshine or some other random place. Sleep. Repeat previous steps as many times as possible.

Sounds pretty good to me. Not much reading though...


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.icanhazcheeseburger.com

Warning: May cause much giggling & wasting of time. You have been warned. Lolcats.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL, you weren't kidding!! I kept telling myself "this is the last page I am going to look at" and then click!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^^^

LOL


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Awww how sweet!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

purdueav8r said:


> http://www.icanhazcheeseburger.com
> 
> Warning: May cause much giggling & wasting of time. You have been warned. Lolcats.


I LOVE that site! Especially the invisible cats! lol


----------

